
Benefits That Automated Direct Mail Will Bring to Your Marketing - mariannainkit
https://www.inkit.com/2019/10/12-benefits-of-automated-direct-mail/
======
seanrrwilkins
Don't sleep on the benefits of DM. And automated DM remarketing like this is a
killer touch for the high value bottom funnel prospects and returning
customers.

